# Mausbeschleunigung ja oder nein?



## Atope31 (4. April 2014)

Hey
Kurze Frage an euch : Ich zocke sehr oft Black Ops 2 und Bf4, also Shooter . Jetzt hab ich von einem sogenannten Mausbeschleuniger gehört . Nur : was bringt das ganze ? Bringt es was das zu deaktivieren ? Mein pc kommt erst in paar Wochen daher frag ich schonmal im vorraus 

Einer ne Idee ?


----------



## Ion (4. April 2014)

Ich mach das immer aus, weil es nur stört.
Es macht deinen Mauszeiger quasi beim bewegen etwas schneller. Das führt zu ungenauigkeit, vorallem in Shootern.

Ps: Die Mausbeschleunigung gibt es schon seit Windows 95


----------



## addicTix (4. April 2014)

Aus

#5zeichen


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2014)

Mausbeschleunigung... eine Funktion die mir seit fast 20 Jahren auf die Nerven geht 

Zum Spielen abschalten.


----------



## Atope31 (4. April 2014)

Echt so mies ? Hab immer Black Ops 2 so gelassen wie es ist , also die Beschleunigung nie ausgeschaltet etc .
Meint ihr dass das ganze dann präziser etc ist ? Und wird dann die Mausbewegung einfach langsamer ? Weil dann setz ich die dpi einfach niedrig wenns so ist


----------



## Finallin (4. April 2014)

Umso schneller Du die Maus bewegst, umso mehr wird der Mauszeiger beschleunigt. 
Ich habe die Funktion auch standardmäßig aus, weil sie mich tierisch stört.


----------



## timbo01 (4. April 2014)

Beispiel Mausbeschleunigung AN:

Du bewegst deine Maus langsam 5cm > Mauszeiger bewegt sich 2cm
Du bewegst deine Maus schnell 5cm > Mauszeiger bewegt sich 10cm

Das ist jetzt übertrieben dargestellt, aber ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine 

Bei ausgeschalteter Mausbeschleunigung ist es egal wie schnell oder Langsam du die Maus bewegst.

Gruß timbo01


----------



## jamie (4. April 2014)

Zuerst denkt man, dass es doch nett ist, aber teste das mal Situationen, in denen es wirklich drauf ankommt. In CS oder so. Dann merkst du, dass es nur stört, denn im Endeffekt versaut's nur deine Auge-Hand-Koordination.
Casual-Spieler stört das nicht, auch weil sie dran gewöhnt sind, aber wenn du dich erstmal umgewöhnt hast, wirst du sehen, dass du ohne besser dran bist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2014)

Die Mausbeschleunigung kann im Office-Betrieb sehr nützlich sein da man mit gleichen Mausbewegungen sowohl kurze als auch weite Strecken über dem Bildschirm bewältigen kann - eben je nachdem wie schnell man die Maus bewegt.

Das ist in Shootern aber der letzte Mist weil es hier ja auf Präzision ankommt. Wenn du rechts im Bild einen Gegner siehst und du auf ihn feuern willst ist es äußerst dämlich wenn die Waffe woanders hin schießt je nachdem wie schnell du auf den Gegner zielst


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. April 2014)

timbo01 schrieb:


> Du bewegst deine Maus langsam 5cm > Mauszeiger bewegt sich 2cm
> Du bewegst deine Maus schnell 5cm > Mauszeiger bewegt sich 10cm



Und um den Gedanken mal fortzusetzen -womit wir somit gleich zum Vorteil der deaktivierten Mausbeschleunigung kommen-:

Bei deaktivierter Mausbeschleunigung sind X mit der Maus zurückgelegte cm auch *immer* Y zurückgelegte cm auf dem Schirm, d.h. du weißt immer: wenn ich die Maus auf dem Pad soviel bewege - egal wie langsam oder schnell - ich komme immer an exakt *dem* Punkt raus.
Was dir im Endeffekt das Aimen (vor allem in schnellen Spielen) wesentlich erleichtert, sobald du eben rausgefunden (bzw. das Gefühl dafür hast) wie weit sich der Zeiger beim Bewegen der Maus bewegt.


----------



## Atope31 (6. April 2014)

Also :
Mausbeschleuniger für Shooter aus 
Und : Wie ? Einige meinen es ginge durch die Registry , einige durch die systemsteuerung


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. April 2014)

Schaue dir von lostaiming die videos über gaming mäusen an da ist alles erklärt auf youtube.

Mfg


----------



## Oozy (6. April 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Schaue dir von lostaiming die videos über gaming mäusen an da ist alles erklärt auf youtube.  Mfg


Cool, dass auch jemand LostAiming schaut. Ist einer der wenigen YouTuber, die ich mir regelmässig anschaue. 

Ich habe die Mausbeschleunigung ausgestellt und zusätzlich den MarkC Fix installiert, der das in deine Registry schreibt.


----------

